# tired menus



## ericsean (Apr 11, 2010)

Is it possible to upgrade the tivo menus?
looking at the USA version is totally different to ours (or mine)

http://mos.futurenet.com/techradar/...ders-pvrs/TiVo/Suggestions_447x251-420-90.jpg

Has anyone out there done anything to bring it up to date yet? or is it pointless now Virgin tivo boxes are on the way.
Just a thought....


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ericsean said:


> Is it possible to upgrade the tivo menus?


No.


> looking at the USA version is totally different to ours (or mine)


Ours is the Series 1. That'll be either Series 3 or 4. It's what the new VM Tivo will look like.


ericsean said:


> Has anyone out there done anything to bring it up to date yet?


There is nothing that can be done; other than adding all the logos, which is another reason to get the turbonet/cachecard


----------



## ericsean (Apr 11, 2010)

There is nothing that can be done; other than adding all the logos, which is another reason to get the turbonet/cachecard [/QUOTE]

Roll on my birthday in around two weeks . im getting one....
Ill get the cachecard if its better than the turbonet. 
Are they easy to self install? im good at aerials, satellites, satellite broadband, but hopeless with putting bits in computers.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ericsean said:


> Ill get the cachecard if its better than the turbonet.


The only difference is that the former can use standard RAM modules (bought seperately) to speed up database access.



> y easy to self install? im good at aerials, satellites, satellite broadband, but hopeless with putting bits in computers.


It's not too difficult to fit the actual card itself. The drivers need a little more work; like a spare PC and a little technical savvy. If you bought a new hard drive (from one of the suppliers I listed earlier on) then you could ask them to install the drivers for you.


----------



## ericsean (Apr 11, 2010)

cwaring said:


> The only difference is that the former can use standard RAM modules (bought seperately) to speed up database access.
> 
> It's not too difficult to fit the actual card itself. The drivers need a little more work; like a spare PC and a little technical savvy. If you bought a new hard drive (from one of the suppliers I listed earlier on) then you could ask them to install the drivers for you.


Problem is, i will only have enough money for a cache card. the drive might have to wait. I really am inept when it comes to computers. I may need step by step instructions..


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sure there are some somewhere on-line. I lost all my old links some time ago but I'm sure someone will post them for you


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

ericsean said:


> Problem is, i will only have enough money for a cache card. the drive might have to wait. I really am inept when it comes to computers. I may need step by step instructions..


There are plenty of instructions out there for example 
http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/index.html

I don't know how big a drive you have (check the capacity in the system info screen in the menus). If you have less than 120hours at basic (e.g. a 120GB drive) and if you only have money for one, I would seriously consider a drive upgrade first. If you DIY this can be pretty cheap, if you buy from a supplier of preinstalled ones it costs more, but you could get them to install the network drivers too. That would allow you to simply slot the cachecard in at a later date without needing to mess with the software yourself. Though to be honest if you don't like mucking about with odd software then a networked Tivo isn't going to be all that attractive.


----------



## ericsean (Apr 11, 2010)

My priorities are to be able to distribute tivo around my house asap. (To keep my four kids happy.) so therefore id need the casche card first. Then if im not going to get the new v media tivo box ill put in a bigger capacity drive.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

I haven't tried ip streaming myself however I don't think you'll have much joy if you're trying to use Tivo as a media server. The processor is only 50MHz and the networking is mostly done in software so getting one stream out of a Tivo is pushing it. If you have more than one then it's just not going to work.

On the other hand if you distribute the RF or the Scart outputs then there's no problem. Of course everybody has to watch the same thing.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Not sure what you're expecting from the cachecard?

It will allow you to pull programmes off the drive using FTP - which can be played back in real time on another Tivo with some hacking or perhaps a PC (never tried it) but it's not going to be a simple or easy job. The video files from Tivo don't come out in a readily accessible format and need jiggling to burn to DVD or playback with standard PC software.

If you're looking for a multiroom solution then you might be better served with a Media Centre PC and extenders?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You can actually stream programmes with tivoweb and media player:

www.tivocentral.co.uk/stream.php


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Interesting I'd not seen that thanks Mikerr

I've just installed all that stuff. Windows Media Player 11 is now happy to play back files from the local PC but times out and closes itself when launched from the 'View' link in Tivoweb.
Looking more closely at the links from Tivoweb the IP for Tivo seems to be hard coded to tivo://192.168.1.200/ on line 2561 of ui.itcl

```
set delete_td "$delete_td [td [html_link "tivo://192.168.1.200/$fsid" "View"]]"
```
If that is the only place it's referenced I'll just hard code my own Tivo IP and leave it at that. I'm sure a more experienced coder could make it referential to Tivo's own IP but I'm not that bothered!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

AMc said:


> If that is the only place it's referenced I'll just hard code my own Tivo IP and leave it at that. I'm sure a more experienced coder could make it referential to Tivo's own IP but I'm not that bothered!


Yes its only referenced on that one line, but it's bad practice to hard code an ip,
so I'll update it with a more portable version.

[edit] A bit messy, but the following works as a replacement:


```
# find tivo's external ip

set sock [socket -async "localhost" 1234]
set myip [lindex [fconfigure $sock -sockname] 0]
close $sock

set delete_td "$delete_td [td [html_link "tivo://$myip/$fsid" "View"]]"
```


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

ericsean said:


> Ill get the cachecard if its better than the turbonet.
> Are they easy to self install?


Two things to note:


There is a rubber foot on the case that pushes up to the back of the motherboard. That can sometimes make it difficult to fully slide the cachecard on to the edge connector of the motherboard. If so, pull out the foot and cut a little off the end.

You have to push against all of the wire-ends on the back of the cachecard to push it on to the motherboard. Using an old creditcard to push against the cachecard makes it a bit less painful to get the required pressure.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Cool - I've just cludged my Tivo IP into ui.itcl and bunged it over.
I can get a stream across to my PC - which is nice - but it's choppy as heck - I'm currently blaming that on my 'G' speed wireless network.
No fast forward or rewind, but it does seem to buffer up if paused.
Can't find a way to get MP11 to resize the anamorphic 4:3 to 16:9...

Not the ultimate solution for multiroom streaming but much better than I expected, thanks again for the lesson and the code


----------



## ericsean (Apr 11, 2010)

ok, so what is the point of having a tivo!!!!!! ive got sky plus. i can set sky plus to record from my iphone. i can view and distribute sky to all my bedrooms, along with the analogue and freeview signals.
what can tivo do?


----------



## ericsean (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.tvlink.co.uk/tvlinkplus.htm

maybe this?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

ericsean said:


> http://www.tvlink.co.uk/tvlinkplus.htm
> 
> maybe this?


Yes I use that to distribute the RF outputs of 2 Tivo 1 DVDR 1 V+ box and 1 Freeview. All being controlled via TVlink plus using a Logitech Harmony remote


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

ericsean said:


> ok, so what is the point of having a tivo!!!!!! ive got sky plus. i can set sky plus to record from my iphone. i can view and distribute sky to all my bedrooms, along with the analogue and freeview signals.
> what can tivo do?


How much research into series 1 Tivos did you do before buying?


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

ericsean said:


> ok, so what is the point of having a tivo!!!!!!
> 
> ive got sky plus.
> 
> what can tivo do?


Tivo can be trusted to record a program without telling you that it failed due to a non existant power cut

Retains Series Links when a program run ends (or take a break for a few weeks). Tivo will pick up on the next season of a program so that you dont miss the start of the series if you miss the trailers

Picture search at high speed WITHOUT missing entire 30 second chunks of programs

Leap back a bit when you press play after skipping the ad break.

If it werent for the fact that the only way I can get the channels I want is to subscribe to SKY then the SKY+ boxes I have would be out of here in an instant !!!


----------



## ericsean (Apr 11, 2010)

steveroe said:


> How much research into series 1 Tivos did you do before buying?


None.
Ive always wanted one ever since i saw the first ones. They were sat on a bench when i did my sky installer training many moons ago. We asked about them and i was hooked. Skip forward to last year. I went over to Manchester to do an aerial install and my customer had loads of em. Then last week i bought wot sat magazine and saw the article for Vm tivo box . Ebay - bid - won. Here i am. now i want it to do everything and more.


----------

